# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Peuterdiarree, de 4 V's - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Peuterdiarree: de vier Vs*

Elk kind krijgt wel eens diarree, maar meestal heeft het er slechts enkele dagen last van. 
Een infectie met een virus of bacterie is meestal de oorzaak. 

Als de diarree langer dan twee weken aanhoudt, is er sprake van chronische diarree. 

Het is mogelijk dat overgevoeligheid of intolerantie voor bepaalde voedingsmiddelen, zoals gluten of melkproducten, de diarree veroorzaakt. 
Maar vaak is er geen specifieke oorzaak te vinden. 

Dan spreekt men van peuterdiarree.

*Peuterdiarree is een aanslepende of chronische diarree zonder specifieke oorzaak die veel voorkomt bij gezonde kinderen tussen één en vier jaar.* 

Peuterdiarree is een van de meest voorkomende vormen van chronische diarree bij gezonde jonge kinderen. Het gaat om waterdunne en soms slijmerige ontlasting met duidelijke resten onverteerd voedsel. 

Een peuter met peuterdiarree moet overdag 4 tot 10 keer naar het toilet. 's Nachts is er geen ontlasting. 

Voor de rest is het kind gezond: het groeit goed en het ontwikkelt zich normaal, het is actief, eet normaal, heeft meestal geen buikpijn of andere klachten.

Peuterdiarree ontstaat vaak na een maag-darmontsteking. 
Bij de behandeling daarvan kreeg het kind een andere voeding: weinig vet en weinig voedingsvezels, meer suikers en meer vocht via vruchtensappen en frisdrank. 
Door vet- en vezelarme, suiker- en vochtrijke voeding passeren voedselresten heel snel door de darm. 
De voeding die we normaal geven bij diarree (geen vet, lichte kost) werkt hier dus net verkeerd.

Heeft je kind diarree, kijk dan goed of er bijkomende klachten zijn, zo kan je andere oorzaken van chronische diarree uitsluiten. Daarom raadpleegt u het best altijd een arts als uw kindje langer dan een week diarree heeft, en zeker als die diarree gepaard gaat met andere symptomen zoals koorts, braken, enz. 


*Behandeling: de vier Vs*

De behandeling bestaat vooral uit aanpassingen in de voeding. Met name de vier Vs moeten aangepast worden: 
-minder vruchtsappen, 
-meer vet, 
-meer vezels en 
-minder vocht.

* Vruchtensappen en frisdranken bevatten vruchtsuiker (fructose) dat moeilijk verteert en diarree kan veroorzaken. Vooral (helder) appelsap kan peuterdiarree in stand houden. Geef je kind liever gewoon water, soep en thee. 

* Vocht: Sommige kinderen drinken te veel. 1 liter drinken per dag is meer dan genoeg. Vermijd alleszins fruitsap.

* Vezels absorberen vocht en vertragen de stoelgang. Zorg voor voldoende vezels met bruin brood, groenten en fruit (1 à 2 stuks per dag). 

* Vet vertraagt de darmlediging en de stoelgangpassage. Voeding die relatief weinig vet en veel koolhydraten bevat, vergroot dan ook het risico op het ontstaan van peuterdiarree. Kinderen krijgen soms te weinig vet. Gebruik volle melk en volle melkproducten voor kinderen tot vier jaar. Smeer wat extra vet ( plantaardige margarine) op de boterham en gebruik olie bij de bereiding van warme maaltijden. 

*Met die dieetmaatregelen moeten de klachten normaal na 2 weken verdwenen zijn. Blijft de diarree duren of komen er klachten bij, neem dan contact op met je arts. Experimenteer zeker niet op eigen houtje met geneesmiddelen tegen diarree.*

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------

